# Πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού φόρου



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2011)

Ψάχνω κανένα δωρεάν πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού του φετινού φόρου. Δεν κάνουν τα περσινά, επειδή έχουν αλλλάξει αρκετά πράγματα. Βρήκα κάτι της Altec, αλλά δυστυχώς στάθηκε αδύνατο να το εγκαταστήσω. 
Μήπως κάποιος από τους συναδέλφους έχει υπόψη του κάτι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2011)

Η απάντηση στο ΒΗΜΑ αυτής της Κυριακής, που κυκλοφορεί από σήμερα. Ένα ωραιότατο προγραμματάκι της Epsilon Net, που το δοκίμασα ήδη. Και σήμερα μετά τις 3 το μεσημέρι θα γίνει και update.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 8, 2011)

Από πέρυσι πάντως το taxisnet υπολογίζει τον φόρο ένα βήμα πριν την οριστική υποβολή της δήλωσης. Οπότε και χωρίς προγραμματάκι ξέρει κανείς τον ταμπλά που θα του 'ρθει και, κυρίως, μπορεί να κάνει μικροαλλαγές βάσει αυτού του ταμπλά πριν από την τελική υποβολή.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αν μια σύζυγος θέλει να υπολογίσει τον δικό της φόρο, χωρίς να ξέρει τα ποσά που θα δηλώσει ο σύζυγος, είναι χρήσιμο ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν έχει σχέση με την τελική υποβολή στο Taxis.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Υπάρχει κι ένας ακόμη λόγος, ο οποίος αφορά σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερους φορολογούμενους: Για να ξέρεις πόσες αποδείξεις να βάλεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Α, να προσθέσω και το εξής (αν και δεν είναι κυριολεκτικά «δωρεάν», αλλά μάλλον bundle): μαζί με το _RAM_ Απριλίου δίνεται και το eTAX 2011.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει κι ένας ακόμη λόγος, ο οποίος αφορά σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερους φορολογούμενους: Για να ξέρεις πόσες αποδείξεις να βάλεις.


 
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει κανείς μέσω του taxinet; Θέλω να πω, να δοκιμάσει μια-δυο φορές με άλλο ποσό αποδείξεων, να δει τι του προκύπτει; 
Μπορεί να ρωτάω βλακείες, δεν έχω προκάμει φέτος να μπω να δω τι έχει αλλάξει.
Άσε που ακόμα περιμένω την περσινή επιστροφή...:angry:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Προσωπικά θα απέφευγα να πειραματίζομαι ονλάιν με το taxisnet.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 8, 2011)

Σωστό αυτό!


----------



## TOMASALEJIOU (Apr 12, 2011)

Η λύση γι' αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι εδώ:
http://www.greek-news.gr/index.php?...2011&catid=924:2010-03-15-12-07-01&Itemid=347


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες. 
Ναι, είναι κι αυτό το προγραμματάκι. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2011)

Έλειπα και δεν πρόλαβα να το ποστάρω εγκαίρως, αλλά τα τρία μείζονα κομπιουτεροπεριοδικά (PC Magazine, PC World, RAM) έχουν στα τεύχη Μαΐου κι από ένα πρόγραμμα για τη δήλωση και τον υπολογισμού φόρου στην πιο πρόσφατη έκδοσή τους αντίστοιχα (τα PC Magazine και PC World δίνουν και πρόγραμμα για αποδείξεις).

http://e-pcmag.gr/magazine/maios-2011 Για κατέβασμα (της πρώτης έκδοσης) βλ. #10 πιο πάνω ή εδώ: http://greekddl.com/programms/greek-programms/117707-ΔΗΛΩΣΗ-ΦΟΡΟΥ-2011-V1-00.html.
http://www.pcw.gr/Article/Issue/PCWorld_May_2011_issue_76/121-5828.html Πρόκειται για το xLine τής Altec (βλ. #1 στην αρχή του παρόντος νήματος ή απευθείας εδώ: http://swsupport.altec.gr/eservices/xline/xlinetax/freeware/info/contact.asp).
http://www.4pi.gr/ram/2011/05/content.asp *Για κατέβασμα του eTax 2011 κατευθείαν από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία: **http://www.nextech.gr/etax.aspx*.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.taxnews.info/news/ypologismos-forou-e1-tax-2013-by-taxnews/


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2013)

Στο gsis.gr λέει ότι δεν έχει αρχίσει η υποβολή φορολ. δηλώσεων για το 2013, ισχύει αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2013)

Μα κι εγώ μπήκα για ν' αρχίσω να συμπληρώνω, και το ίδιο μήνυμα μου 'βγαλε. Οπότε, περιμένουμε.


----------

